# Selma



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

We saw Selma this morning...  Excellent movie..  Very powerful.   I can understand why there's a lot of award buzz...  I'm giving it 4 silver stars.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like a good movie, and I like Oprah.  I don't go to the theaters much, will wait and see it when it's on cable TV.  Thanks for your review.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

It was sometimes difficult to watch....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

I bet, likely much more difficult to live.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

What I mean was... that being White.... it was difficult to watch...  Difficult in that it was MY race that did these things..   My race that denied people the right to vote, to ride in the front of the bus..... to eat at a lunch counter..  My race that was so horribly racist.... and even now... in many ways... still is.    We were sitting in a theater predominantly filled with African Americans...   I felt embarassed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

There's a lot of our history that's not pretty and nothing to be proud of, that's for sure.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> There's a lot of our history that's not pretty and nothing to be proud of, that's for sure.



IF it were only history....  unfortunately, so much of the same hatred and racism still exists.   It was more covert... up until 7 years ago.. then it became overt again.  That's what is embarrassing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

Was just reading Bill Moyer's thoughts on the movie. http://billmoyers.com/2015/01/15/bill-moyers-selma-lbj-saving-democracy/


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Was just reading Bill Moyer's thoughts on the movie. http://billmoyers.com/2015/01/15/bill-moyers-selma-lbj-saving-democracy/



Very interesting article from Moyers, an insider that was there when it happened.  I will see the movie.


----------

